# Black Canyon of the Yellowstone River



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

I recieved a link to this petition via e-mail a few days ago- 

http://www.petitiononline.com/hydro1/petition.html

Please check it out.

As most of you know snowmobiles are currently allowed in Yellowstone National Park, however you will be arrested, thrown in jail, and fined heftily if you try to put on (or more likely take out) of the Yellowstone River inside of YNP.

Please take the time to view and eletronically 'sign' the petition found by clicking or pasting the link above-

Thanks-
Fred G


----------



## mud0shark (Oct 18, 2003)

*Open Yellowstone Campaign*

Fred,
I spend my summers up in JH and have been wondering if there was a real campaign to open up the park up to whitewater kayaking? Besides the petition is there such a thing, a well researched proposal for a test project etc....? If so please let me know because I would glady do my part. 
Open up the waters! (with an ecologically sound plan of course)
p.s. maybe if we all buy a Polaris we can buy some lobbying power?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

This is a real campaign. If one river opens up we will have a better chance at opening the rest up.[/i]


----------



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

check out this link to the AW proposal- you can link to more useful info from there as well-

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/archive/article/303/


----------

